# Changing the lock barrel in the Water Filler Cap



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have just received a new Water Filler Cap as the last one just kept turning and needed to be drilled to remove it.

This is the type I have:










I had to replace a lock on the gas locker and it was easy to remove the existing barrel and swap it over with the replacement - thus keeping the "1 key fits all" on the Van.

However, it is not obvious to me how I can do this (if at all) with the Water Filler cap. It is the same type / make of barrel (Zadi)

Does anyone know how to swap them over?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water lock*

Hi

I think you need a special tool to do this. A dealer did mine for me.

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

You need a special key to remove the barrel , if your at Newark show i can sort it for you. 

Mark


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

CLS said:


> You need a special key to remove the barrel , if your at Newark show i can sort it for you.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Many thanks for the kind offer, unfortunately I am not going to the Newark Show.

Is there any way I can get it out by means of "fiddling with it" ? lol

CHEERS


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I,m not aware of any other methods of removing the barrel ? 
If your around the midlands i could drop by on my travels and sort it for you , failing that perhaps your local dealer could help

Mark


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Ian-N-Suzy,

We had a similar problem to you a while ago. We were told by our dealer that it is because it had got wet!!!!!

The problem can be resolved by drying the cap out in a warm place for a while. Although the dealer changed our barrell lock the problem has happened again. We did as instructed and it worked!

Hope this helps.

Regards

Dean


----------

